# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Ученики Прабхупады

## Семён Сгулов

Здравстсвуйте, есть ли смысл задавать вопросы в данном разделе с надеждой на ответ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Судя по всему, нет. Хари Шаури прабху уже давно не отвечает. Одна из проблем в данном случае может быть в переводчике. Раньше у нас несколько учеников Шрилы Прабхупады отвечали на вопросы, но постепенно эта тема сошла на нет. И они заняты и вечные сложности с коммуникацией и переводом. Это переводчик должен перевести вопрос на английский и отослать проповеднику. Потом тот должен прислать ему английский вариант ответа и его надо переводить на русский и размещать здесь. Или переводчики все разбежались, или проповедники перестали отвечать... Что-то одно из двух.

----------

